
If You're in the W20 Batch and Need Housing - ErnestoJOjeda
Hi everyone,<p>I currently work at a startup called Roombase that connects tenants to flexible landlords. After talking to a couple of YC Alumni, it came to my attention that one of the biggest challenges you will all face while attending YC is finding short term housing in the area.<p>We believe we can help solve that issue by matching you and your team to homes with rental agreements that fit your needs. Free of charge.<p>Please do not hesitate to PM me should you have any questions. I look forward to finding a place for your team to stay.<p>You can also contact us through our website at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.roombase.io&#x2F;
======
philipkiely
Hacker news does not contain a PM feature, I recommend including an email
address in your profile or post.

